# Uwell Rafale X Preview



## Alex (16/4/16)

*Uwell Rafale X Preview*

By Raymond Padilla -
April 14, 2016






Uwell Rafale X RDA
*And Now For Something Completely Different*
The Uwell Rafale X is a rebuildable dripping atomizer (RDA) with some potentially innovative features. Longtime fans of Uwell sub-ohm tanks — like the stellar Crown and excellent Rafale — were surprised when the company announced the Rafale X. While it would have been easy for Uwell to keep churning out new iterations of a vaping product that it has already enjoyed success with, it’s refreshing to see the company tackle new ground and do it in an aggressive way. Here’s a first-look preview of the Uwell Rafale X based off of a brief visit to the company’s US office.

*Discounts*
*Check out these discounts via the button below*
*Save 10% below *using our coupon code:* V360*


*Some discounts are dependent on your geographical location.
*Uwell Rafale X Features*



Uwell Rafale X Black
Before I get into my initial impressions of the Rafale X, here are some official bullet points (as opposed to those unofficial bullet points filled with unicorns and rainbows).


24mm
Uwell Patent ASB (Anti Spit Back) System
Uewell Patent Neutral Post
Dual-Mod Airflow (Cloud or Flavor)
Colors: Stainless Steel or Black
*Now Entering…the Neutral Zone*



Uwell Rafale X Juice Well
The most interesting feature of the Uwell Rafale X is its “neutral post.” At a glance, the atomizer looks like a run-of-the-mill four-post RDA, with a two-hole positive post in the center and negative posts on the sides. The center two-hole post on the Rafale X is actually neutral and, more interestingly, removable. This allows for all sorts of building possibilities.

The two constants on Rafale X builds are the outer posts, one negative and one positive. Beyond that, the neutral post can be used or ignored. Uwell is using three labels to describe the Rafale X’s three modes: serial, parallel, and serialized parallel.

In serial mode (Resistance = R1+R2), the neutral post is used to combine the resistance of multiple coils that pass through it. So if you have two 0.5-ohm coils, the end result will be 1.0-ohms. Uwell suggests this mode for flavor vapers and low-resistance Clapton coils.

Parallel mode (Resistance = R1xR2/R1+R2) is similar to a normal two-post atomizer. In this case, the neutral post is ignored and all coils use the outer posts. Continuing with the numbers use above, using two 0.5-ohm coils will result in a resistance of 0.25-ohms.

The serialized-parallel mode (Resistance = R1xR2/R1+R2 + R3xR4/R3+R4) is, perhaps, the most interesting way to use the Rafale X. Meant for quad-coil builds, serialized-parallel mode offers the large surface area of four coils, but at a resistance that’s accessible to more vapers. On a standard atomizer, using four 0.5-ohm coils would result in a resistance of 0.125-ohms. With Rafale X’s unique neutral post, four 0.5-ohm coils results in a resistance of 0.5-ohms. (This is according to Uwell’s math, which I’m too dim to understand. Yes, I’m an Asian guy that’s not good at math.)

The versatility of the Uwell Rafale X is quite exciting. I definitely want to play around with serialized-parallel mode, but see myself taking out the neutral post and using an absurdly large 13-wrap stainless steel coil in parallel mode. The best part is that the Rafale X is capable of accommodating both of those builds optimally.

*Rafale X Drip Tip and Airflow*



Uwell Rafale X Silver
The Rafale X features a large 14mm drip. Like the Rafale sub-ohm tank, it features Uwell ASB (anti-spit back). Unlike the Rafale sub-ohm tank, this feature is removable. Some vapers liked ASB on Uwell’s tank, while others hated it, claiming that it reduced flavor. The Rafale X incorporates ASB in a removable mouthpiece, so it’s there if you want it and easily removed if you don’t.

The atomizer’s cap features two sets of airflow holes. The flavor setting has a single hole open on both sides, while the cloud setting has three holes open on both sides. The airflow on the Rafale X has fixed holes and isn’t adjustable.

*X Marks the Spot*



Uwell Rafale X Post Design
While it doesn’t have the airflow versatility found in many of its competitors, the Uwell Rafale X is a fascinating atomizer. The novel “neutral post” feature gives it all kinds of potential. Even if you’re not sold on its versatility, its low MSRP of $34.99 makes it easy to take a flyer on.

Stay tuned for more Rafale X coverage on _Vaping360_ in the near future. The site will have lots more to say about Uwell’s unique RDA. In the meantime, I’d love to hear your initial thoughts on it in the comments section.

source: http://vaping360.com/uwell-rafale-x-preview/#!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## oldtimerZA (25/4/16)

Oh , so its just a piece of insulated removable metal in the middle to make quad builds easier? as opposed to just winding two coils on the same length of wire? Hardly seems crazy innovative. Could easily do everything that the neutral post does in any other two post RDA.


----------

